# Cannot open mail:25 [SOLVED]

## jecepede

Aloha !!!

Here is a strage thing.

I have made a new fresh box with postfix, apache, squirrelmail, amavis but when ever I wanna send a mail : I get :

Feb  5 14:13:38 postsmurf-III postfix/pipe[26172]: 49F5932029E: to=<jessy@wabbit-wion.nl>, relay=vscan, delay=412875, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: sendmail: Cannot open mail:25 )

I tried from squirrelmail, no dice

I tried from the prompt with sendmail, no dice

I tried telnetting the eicar and let the system send a virus warning, no dice...

I keep getting the error Cannot open mail:25 ?

Hellllllllllllp me is desperate :'(

Greets JessyLast edited by jecepede on Fri Feb 06, 2004 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fladnag

By the look of it your postfix config file is incorrect. Postfix appears to be trying to access the host 'mail' as a mail relay, which I presume is wrong.

----------

## jecepede

I dont thik that is it.... 

But since I have no idea what else it could be.... Where can I change this ?

Greets

Jessy

----------

## fleed

Could it be you also have ssmtp installed and they're fighting for your mail? If so, just uninstall ssmtp.

----------

## jecepede

okie... I uninstalled ssmtp :

postsmurf-III root # emerge -C net-mail/ssmtp

 net-mail/ssmtp

    selected: 2.48

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging net-mail/ssmtp............................

and after that I get :

I tried from squirrelmail, no error, but no mail is send

I tried from the prompt with sendmail, PERFECT !

I tried telnetting the eicar and let the system send a virus warning, no dice.. I get :

Feb  6 10:19:51 postsmurf-III postfix/smtpd[1426]: warning: database /etc/mail/aliases.db is older than source file /etc/mail/aliases

Feb  6 10:19:51 postsmurf-III postfix/smtpd[1426]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Feb  6 10:20:04 postsmurf-III postfix/smtpd[1426]: 56F1A3202A6: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Feb  6 10:20:25 postsmurf-III postfix/cleanup[1428]: 56F1A3202A6: message-id=<20040206102004.56F1A3202A6@wabbit-wion.nl>

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: starting.  amavis 0.3.12 Thu Jul  3 11:26:24 CEST 2003

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: Extracting mime components

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: Level: 1, parts: 1

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: Archive nesting depth: 0

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: File-type of msg-1431-1.txt: ASCII text

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: msg-1431-1.txt is atomic

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: Using clamav

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: /var/amavis/amavis-09683680/parts/msg-1431-1.txt: Eicar-Test-Signature FOUND  ----------- SCAN SUMMARY ----------- Known viruses: 7846 Scanned directories: 1 Scanned files: 1 Infected files: 1 Data scanned: 0.00 Mb I/O buffer size: 131072 bytes Time: 0.343 sec (0 m 0 s)

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: Virus found (message-id=<20040206102004.56F1A3202A6@wabbit-wion.nl>) - quarantined as virus-20040206-102026-1431

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: virus scanning failed, retry: warn_sender: open failed: No such file or directory, 256 at /usr/sbin/amavis line 726, <GEN0> line 9. (message-id=<20040206102004.56F1A3202A6@wabbit-wion.nl>)

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III amavisd[1431]: do_exit:433 - ending execution with 75

Feb  6 10:20:26 postsmurf-III postfix/pipe[1430]: 56F1A3202A6: to=<jessy@wabbit-wion.nl>, relay=vscan, delay=22, status=deferred (temporary failure)

Feb  6 10:20:27 postsmurf-III postfix/smtpd[1426]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Greets 

Jessy

----------

## fleed

For squirrel: look at it's config. you can tell it to use the sendmail directly.

For the other: look at the lines it's telling you about.

----------

## jecepede

Ok ok ok !

I got it...

I just did :

emerge postfix

and voila, the stuff works like a charm  :Very Happy: 

Maybe it was a bit confused by all my editing ?

Grrrrrrrrrrrreets :

Jessy

----------

